# Adapter plug for yeah racing 3200 lipo



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a yeah racing 3200 lipo pack and a hyperion EOS 0606i charger that came with a lipo balancer 2s t0 6s adapter, but the battery plug will not fit the 2s position. Does anyone know where I can get a adapter to fit this battery? I have looked on hyperions site and the yeah racing site, but I could not find anything.


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

You can look here. Scrool down to adapters. Worth a try.

http://www.fmadirect.com/products.htm?cat=45&nid=4


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

You can give this a shot also.
http://www.maxamps.com/products.php?cat=69


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

go to www.rclipos.com


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

go to cheap battery packs.com they sell thunder power li-pos and that is a thunder power tap on the yeah packs.The carry all sorts of adapters for balancing plugs.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I just purchased those same batteries and found that its an Alighn balance tab. Picked up a balancer from MaxAmps with that adapter and works great. Price wasn't to bad also.*:woohoo:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks nitro , I meant to say align, not TP. my bad.


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

anyone have any luck finding an adapter to go from a losi charger to align plug on the yeah racing battery.. been looking but cant find anything

matt


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

figured it out.. losi makes them just could not find the info anywhere..

mames


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

420 Tech R/C said:


> Thanks nitro , I meant to say align, not TP. my bad.


No problem. I am new to this lipo thing so just wanted to share what little info I have learned.


----------

